# GAME OVER for ANONIMO!!!!!!! [Ernie Romers: incorrect information, read my reply]



## torromoto

I thought it was best to post a NEW thread on this so nobody will miss it..Looks like our brand is out of resources and closes doors...A sad day for ANONIMISTS..as there will be NO more new watches..I copied the link of the article I found on a French forum:

GAME OVER : Fin de partie pour Anonimo

Translation with babelfish
Translation result for http://businessmontres.com/breve_3045.htm

I think it's a real shame if this is true (looks like it really is)...Same thing that happened to PANERAI in 1997 and for the exact same reason. They have a wonderful product but they were just not able to promote (advertise) it in the right way...DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!
Guillermo


----------



## JayVeeez

Oops, wrong info! 

Long live the watches where the ownership concept is proud due to the people who truly wear them. If you don't own one, get one. You will see they are excellent, well made watches with many useful and interesting models at just about any price you can score one...

Because you buy Anonimo for what you think and that is refreshing for all of us! What you think is right transcends more than what you wear on your wrist. Having a watch that transcends that concept is more or less the truth. And we are all after that!

That is after all why myself, and a huge majority of folks joined this forum; to have a watch that really means something to you. Of course that is hard to market, as it is just as difficult to reach the world on your best attributes. That's why I love Anonimo.

Sorry to sound so righteous, but I'm a happy Anonimo owner and can't help it. How's that for a righteous edit!


----------



## fidelio

Sad,sad day...some unique and truly inspired watches.


----------



## ericfeuer

this is really sad..I love my Nimos and overall bummed about this....I really hope someone does step in...


----------



## AAWATCHES

I hate to see it for any business, I thought of buying an Anonimo at one point, but decided if I was going to spend that much on a Pam homage I might as well buy a Pam. I am sure that a lot of others probably reasoned the same way....


----------



## martinpulli

Absolutely untrue! Another example of crap on the internet that goes viral.



torromoto said:


> I thought it was best to post a NEW thread on this so nobody will miss it..Looks like our brand is out of resources and closes doors...A sad day for ANONIMISTS..as there will be NO more new watches..I copied the link of the article I found on a French forum:
> 
> GAME OVER : Fin de partie pour Anonimo
> 
> Translation with babelfish
> Translation result for GAME OVER : Fin de partie pour Anonimo
> 
> I think it's a real shame if this is true (looks like it really is)...Same thing that happened to PANERAI in 1997 and for the exact same reason. They have a wonderful product but they were just not able to promote (advertise) it in the right way...DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!
> Guillermo


----------



## rsr911

Martin, 
Thanks for your input. 
I certainly hope that you are correct.
-O


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Rumors... We passed before the same remember last one was a reconstruction... Now we need to wait from them. 

In my opinion Anonimo is Anonimo... Is not Panerai period... Different appeal to me... So let get the right info. 

I'll be back assp... Guys don't be scared... I have 18 of this beatuties !


----------



## rsr911

Thanks Nelson!!
-O



nelsondevicenci said:


> Rumors... We passed before the same remember last one was a reconstruction... Now we need to wait from them.
> 
> In my opinion Anonimo is Anonimo... Is not Panerai period... Different appeal to me... So let get the right info.
> 
> I'll be back assp... Guys don't be scared... I have 18 of this beatuties !


----------



## ericfeuer

As a AD, have you heard anything from them at all on this?



martinpulli said:


> Absolutely untrue! Another example of crap on the internet that goes viral.


----------



## timefleas

While I know we can bank on Martin's word that the end of Anonimo has not yet come, which is quite a relief, I wonder just how "absolutely" untrue the claim may prove to be--these kinds of rumors, claims, or whatever are often signs of things to come, if not the actual truth. I hope Anonimo is indeed doing well in these troubled times, as Martin suggests.


----------



## torromoto

ANONIMO's aren't PAM HOMMAGE...The Richemont group bought the right's (design and name) from the old PANERAI and that's it. They started the fabrication in their own SWISS complex. The former PANERAI workers were out of a job after wich Federico Massacesi started ANONIMO. Their design doesn't look like anything PANERAI ever produced. It's a fact the workers were old PANERAI employees, period...The only company making PAM hommages is Richemont!!! They are a SWISS company who happen to have bought the name and design of a bankrupt watchy company. There isn't anything Italian left about PANERAI except for their CEO Angelo Bonati..All roots ended when they moved everything to Schwitzerland!! I wonder how you would have felt about PANERAI if Richemont had not bought the rights..Lets say SEIKO was the owner....I'm sure you wouldn't be so loyal to the brand as you are now..By the way SEIKO makes some TOP quality watches wich isn't the issue here..Anyways I'm just tired about the nagging of ANONIMO being a copy cat....Can you tell I am a real fan?
Guillermo



AAWATCHES said:


> I hate to see it for any business, I thought of buying an Anonimo at one point, but decided if I was going to spend that much on a Pam homage I might as well buy a Pam. I am sure that a lot of others probably reasoned the same way....


----------



## nelsondevicenci

martinpulli said:


> Absolutely untrue! Another example of crap on the internet that goes viral.


I second Martin Pulli... If he said that it's TRUE... always I heard people talking garbage about Anonimo but SInce day one on my life I don't care because facts... I own 18 Pieces... others have amny as well and we are Happy...thats really important 1!

I got 4 Panerai's but own none ;-)


----------



## nelsondevicenci

JUST CONFIRMED WITH MR. David Cypers... " Really Bad Information "... we soon get more about it ! PIECE OF MIND FOR SOME OF YOU HAHAHAHA !


----------



## timefleas

nelsondevicenci said:


> ...I have 18 of this beatuties !


Is there a name for this disease? "Anonimositis"? But seriously, 18....


----------



## Ernie Romers

Wrong and disturbing information. Word from Anonimo:



> In 2009 the former company Anonimo Spa was placed under liquidation after a bankruptcy and a new company, Firenze Orologi Srl was founded, with totally new ownership.
> 
> From then, Firenze Orologi Srl has a long term rental contract with the liquidator for using brand and old stock.
> We have now finally reached an agreement with this liquidator to end the renting contract and to purchase the brand and remaining stock.
> 
> 
> This deal will be executed beginning of July and we are fully prepared to close it.
> 
> 
> The liquidator is obliged by law to get the highest price possible in a bid procedure, so he is over-actively doing his job and contacting all involved parties to make notice of this purchase.
> 
> 
> We notice that he is adding things in there which in reality are not there, without getting into details, so he is even spreading faulty information.
> 
> 
> We hope this clarifies the matter.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I TOLD YOU GUYS !!!!!! Anonimo for ever !!!!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

timefleas said:


> Is there a name for this disease? "Anonimositis"? But seriously, 18....


Hahaha no Only ANONIMIST !!!!!!!! Seriously about my 18 !


----------



## rsr911

Thank you Ernie, Nelson and Marti for all of your very hard work in getting to the bottom of this disturbing info.
Owen


----------



## torromoto

DISTURBING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Killing me is more like it hahahaha...Soooooooooooo happy it's not true....
Best Guillermo


----------



## RICH61703

torromoto said:


> DISTURBING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Killing me is more like it hahahaha...Soooooooooooo happy it's not true....
> Best Guillermo


I FEEL AS AN AD ONCE TOLD ME THAT THIS MAY BE ONE OF THE MOST NEGATIVE SITES IT FEELS SOME WOULD BE HAPPY IF THIS WAS TRUE I WILL NOT NAME ANYONE TOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## Ernie Romers

Could you please turn off your caps lock?


----------



## timefleas

RICH61703 said:


> I FEEL AS AN AD ONCE TOLD ME THAT THIS MAY BE ONE OF THE MOST NEGATIVE SITES IT FEELS SOME WOULD BE HAPPY IF THIS WAS TRUE I WILL NOT NAME ANYONE TOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


Actually I feel the complete opposite, I feel that this forum in particular is one of the more honest and therefore trustworthy watch brand forums around (and this site, in general (thanks, Ernie))--we can freely discuss both the excellent and the poor without having to compromise to the "yeah-sayers" which is the norm in many forums/sites. The fact that you can find both praise and criticism without undue censure is a positive, constructive approach to understanding and enjoying the brand--not a distraction or a detriment. And I too, again, am very happy to hear that Anonimo is still indeed afloat in these troubled economic waters.

Peter


----------



## abouttime

This news about the Anonimo issue is really just a continuation from the events that happened about 2 year ago. It is part of Italian law to complete the process. Anonimo has sold thousands of watches in 2011 and I am sure all will be good at the end as Italian law requires the process that they started about 2 year ago to be followed thru.. after this process is over.. who knows maybe this will even make Anonimo stronger.... We have calls every week for Anonimo and with a quality hand fabricated timepiece and demand for there models how could Anonimo as a business not continue.. I am willing to bet this is just part of the game being played with the Italian law politics..


----------



## jcoat007

Ernie Romers said:


> Wrong and disturbing information. Word from Anonimo:
> 
> In 2009 the former company Anonimo Spa was placed under liquidation after a bankruptcy and a new company, Firenze Orologi Srl was founded, with totally new ownership.
> 
> From then, Firenze Orologi Srl has a long term rental contract with the liquidator for using brand and old stock.
> We have now finally reached an agreement with this liquidator to end the renting contract and to purchase the brand and remaining stock.
> 
> 
> This deal will be executed beginning of July and we are fully prepared to close it.
> 
> 
> The liquidator is obliged by law to get the highest price possible in a bid procedure, so he is over-actively doing his job and contacting all involved parties to make notice of this purchase.
> 
> 
> We notice that he is adding things in there which in reality are not there, without getting into details, so he is even spreading faulty information.
> 
> 
> We hope this clarifies the matter.





abouttime said:


> This news about the Anonimo issue is really just a continuation from the events that happened about 2 year ago. It is part of Italian law to complete the process. Anonimo has sold thousands of watches in 2011 and I am sure all will be good at the end as Italian law requires the process that they started about 2 year ago to be followed thru.. after this process is over.. who knows maybe this will even make Anonimo stronger.... We have calls every week for Anonimo and with a quality hand fabricated timepiece and demand for there models how could Anonimo as a business not continue.. I am willing to bet this is just part of the game being played with the Italian law politics..


*
Maybe there is something being lost in the translation and I certainly know nothing about Italian laws, but after reading this carefully, I have no idea what it means. It sounds like the company or the assets of the company are being auctioned in an effort to provide the highest repayment to creditors. I wonder if this means that someone else could come in and bid for the company if they were able to pay a higher price than Mr. Cypers and friends? *


----------



## DDD3333

I believe what is happening is that the new company, Firenzi Orologi Srl is ready to pay off the debt/finance deal which it negotiated, pulling itself technically out of bankruptcy. I would then surmise that the company which provided the post-bankruptcy re-financing is not happy with the outcome and is trying (legally - let's be fair here) to play a few games. I believe posting public notices under evolving business circumstances is normal practice under Italian Law.

However, reading between the lines&#8230;just a guess&#8230; perhaps the company providing the funding was hoping to own the Anonimo brand permanently (I presume under law they have 'owned' it temporarily), as Firenzi Orologi Srl potentially might have defaulted on the loan. That now not being the likely outcome they might be engaging in a rear guard action to see if they can force a bidding/partnership scenario. Either that or they are just aggressively looking to maximise their returns and are not concerned whether the brand remains with Firenzi Orologi Srl or goes to another party. Something tells me this has not been put to bed just yet (agree with one of Timefleas posts)

That said&#8230;this was a very ironic post, even if spurious.

In a recent post which many of us participated in "Looking for an Anonimo for a steal" I had written another longish post which I decided not to send. In that thread many of us posed that Anonimo, certainly through recent times, did not seem to have a strong direction (Anonimo within the last couple of weeks has been withdrawn yet again from the vibrant Bangkok watch market). In the unsent post, I had asked what would it take for Anonimo to realize its potential? Being taken over by the likes of Richemont?

Perhaps part of this lack of direction is due with having to deal with the last few difficult steps to re-gain financial independence. If so let's wish them all the very best to resolve these issues by July.


----------



## samanator

From what I'm told this is SOP under Italian law. They are required to give so many days public notice as a last chance for a higher bidder to step in if there is one. Otherwise the transfer that started a few years ago will proceed at the agreed upon value. They could still back out, but there is no indication of that will happen. They have operated in the interim under an agreement approved in the terms. So really this means nothing and the real news is what happens next.


----------



## Jebhut

timefleas said:


> Actually I feel the complete opposite, I feel that this forum in particular is one of the more honest and therefore trustworthy watch brand forums around (and this site, in general (thanks, Ernie))--we can freely discuss both the excellent and the poor without having to compromise to the "yeah-sayers" which is the norm in many forums/sites. The fact that you can find both praise and criticism without undue censure is a positive, constructive approach to understanding and enjoying the brand--not a distraction or a detriment. And I too, again, am very happy to hear that Anonimo is still indeed afloat in these troubled economic waters.
> 
> Peter


Ditto!! Think most here at this forum love(d) the brand enough to question it's devaluation of great timepieces (in the hopes it was heard!) Don't recall seeing anyone here hoping the brand fail...quite the opposite!

Hopefully, the brand will emerge healthier (and _sounds_ like the 'liquidator', which not sure, but seems _might be _partly responsible for the deep discounts popping up we've questioned, might be getting pushed out of the equation - _hopefully_?!)


----------



## Jebhut

AAWATCHES said:


> I hate to see it for any business, I thought of buying an Anonimo at one point, but decided if I was going to spend that much on a Pam homage I might as well buy a Pam. I am sure that a lot of others probably reasoned the same way....


PAM homage?? Come on...other than using the fine watchmakers years of experience after Panerai left them behind, the San Marco, Professionale, Glauco...on and on...all totally unique, individual brand designs with the most unique cases in the industry (unlike Panerais unchanged 3 case styles - not that I _don't_ love them!)

Think we should limit that polite word (homages) often used for the other numerous (often copyright and trademark infringing) Panerai 'copycatters' sold all over in dark corners of the internet...not a brand of integrity, like Anonimo, handmaking small production numbers of unique, fine timepieces.


----------



## 1watchaholic

Hip, Hip, Hooray!!


----------



## ericfeuer

http://www.studioandreani.it/bandi/Anonimo/notice_of_sale_ANONIMO.pdf


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well done... But the rumor was based on lil parts of the text and adding dramatical things so thats why all this rumor. 

Anonimo Live !!!


----------



## NWP627

It feels like a good time to quote Mark Twain - "The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated."


----------



## Mark McK

Great to see Anonimo is viable and will hopefully be for a long time to come.


----------



## MCV

Well, having just purchased my first Anonimo and received it today, I then read all these comments (and the other thread about the 'deals'). A bit too much info to process all at once, but suffice to say that I dig the watch I bought and certainly hope the company survives. They seem to have their fans and regardless of what pans out, glad I snagged one when I did. And since I also own a Panny, I would say that Anonimo is not a Pam homage in any way, to comment on one of the previous posts.

Cheers,

-Marc


----------



## Stonechild

Oh thank God..I've been reading this post for the past few days in sheer horror. This is great news..


----------



## tevj

I would suggest this thread be deleted, as the perpetuation of such unfounded rumours serve to destabilise and cause doubt about the well being of the ANONIMO brand and company.


----------



## torromoto

Or...just leave it be, because all these "rumours" were all over the internet and it's very important that we were able to talk about it here on our ANONIMO forum, to find out what these "rumours" and beliefs were based on..If it weren't for this forum I would have thought it was true and in a matter of speaking a great amount of the info found on the internet was valid but taken out of it's perspective as no one else but us dug more deep to validate every aspect. So I am glad we were able to discuss and find out on the same day I started this thread, it was all just a mis interpretation of facts. I think in the end ANONIMO should have told us about this..This is after all the only ANONIMO forum at the moment..I guess they also didn't think this would happen...Anyways..It's all behind us now .



tevj said:


> I would suggest this thread be deleted, as the perpetuation of such unfounded rumours serve to destabilise and cause doubt about the well being of the ANONIMO brand and company.


----------



## ericfeuer

i agree leave it as is...people don't need to be spoon fed or have info censored. Let people read, digest and decide what is real..


----------



## tevj

Point taken...best to leave.


----------



## lorsban

First post and title should be updated. 

Maybe add the word "Rumor" or update it to reflect the truth. 

Problem is, people will see the thread, read the first post and that's it. Anonimo's gone. Few people would go through the actual thread to see the facts being brought forth.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Received this official message from Anonimo Firenze:



> In the beginning of 2009 the former company Anonimo Spa was placed under liquidation after a bankruptcy. Straight after that, a new company, named Firenze Orologi Srl, was founded to continue the production and distribution of the watch brand Anonimo, with a total new ownership.
> 
> From that moment onwards, Firenze Orologi Srl made a long term rental contract with the liquidator for using brand, patents and old stock of Anonimo Spa.
> 
> In 2012 Firenze Orologi Srl reached an agreement with the liquidator to end the renting contract and to purchase the brand, patents and remaining stock. This purchase of the former Anonimo Spa by Firenze Orologi Srl was completed in July 2012 and the notary act of the purchase was drawn up in August 2012.
> 
> In other words, Firenze Orologi Srl became owner of the former assets of Anonimo Spa, namely brand, patents and stock.
> 
> Firenze Orologi Srl


----------



## Chronopolis

AAWATCHES said:


> I hate to see it for any business, I thought of buying an Anonimo at one point, but decided if I was going to spend that much on a Pam homage I might as well buy a Pam. I am sure that a lot of others probably reasoned the same way....


I can see why many people would reason that way.
I never did, but then, I was never about to buy a PAM either.
I really think they should lower their prices a bit. 
But then, so should PAM. (A bit = a lot, in my dictionary.)
Too many other fantastic choices for what one must pay for an Anonimo or a PAM.


----------



## timefleas

Thanks for sharing the post Ernie. The interesting thing to me is that, in fact, some of the rumors alluded to earlier in this ancient thread, about the troubled times Anonimo was facing were to a rather significant extent correct, despite positive spins placed on it suggesting otherwise, also described above. It does seem that if they (or at least their current incarnation) are, in essence, able to buy back their name and merchandise, then things must be looking up--it seems, therefore, that there is some room for cautious optimism regarding the future of Anonimo. Now, about those horrendous prices, and their questionable service record...


----------



## Jebhut

So...is this a good thing for the brand?? Is management changing? Is distribution going to finally get under control now or are the huge gray market sales going to continue (to destroy 'new' sales from authorized channels )

Also, don't see why forum members who have never bought Anonimos, incorrectly calling them Panerai homages (I own both) feel they can make an important contribution to this sub-forum?? Anonimo is one of the few in-house case makers with true low production hand made timepieces and according to AD's on this forum, who stated they are still selling at retail. The brand has been _undervalued_IMO, by too many gray market discounters and lack of distribution control!

*Sure hope this is good news - would hate to have an expensive Pro GMT need parts no one can get (even the lug screws are unique!!)...already near imp[ossible to sell on the secondary market!!
*
They need a serious shakeup...rare brand, unique cases/design, quality build (and btw, my service through Stoll was excellent?)...but if they can't improve name recognition here in the US, the struggle won't be over IMHO...


----------



## jamztio

Oh noooo! I just got myself my first Nimo and this happened?? *sigh
Hopefully the new co. continues the brand vision.


----------



## DDD3333

...and then we found out that Firenze Orologi Srl was just a front for *Nelsondevincinci *and we all breathed a little easier.

Well...one can but dream.


----------



## phunky_monkey

jamztio said:


> Oh noooo! I just got myself my first Nimo and this happened?? *sigh
> Hopefully the new co. continues the brand vision.


The new co has been in charge since 2009, I wouldn't stress!


----------



## Kromag

AAWATCHES said:


> I hate to see it for any business, I thought of buying an Anonimo at one point, but decided if I was going to spend that much on a Pam homage I might as well buy a Pam. I am sure that a lot of others probably reasoned the same way....


IMHO Anonimo is not a PAM homage. I'm surprised to see this statement from a prolific member.


----------



## e-man67

Anonimo looks nothing like a PAM...not sure where this statement comes from.


----------

